# Dragging Logs



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Is there a tool that is designed to drag logs? I reciently was dragging a large log with my ATV with a chain and not only does the log dig in and catch on rocks, I was crossing a metal bridge and the chain caught on the bridge and I nearly was thrown over the handle bars not to mention where the gas cap hit me (Ouch!!)  I remember seeing a long time ago a device that looked sort of like a shovel pan that was designed for dragging logs it had a ring and a chain that wrapped around the log you would set the end of the log into it and wrap the chain around it and pull from the ring, it kept the end of the log from digging in while pulling it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Google search "ATV log skidder" they have the kind you are talking about like a shovel and ones with small wheels. Either one could be made pretty easy from scrap.


----------



## Suz (Dec 8, 2006)

arkyrick said:


> Is there a tool that is designed to drag logs?


Do a Google search for "log arch". You will find that most of the log arches are used by ATV owners.


----------



## User3489 (Dec 6, 2007)

arkyrick said:


> Is there a tool that is designed to drag logs? I reciently was dragging a large log with my ATV with a chain and not only does the log dig in and catch on rocks, I was crossing a metal bridge and the chain caught on the bridge and I nearly was thrown over the handle bars not to mention where the gas cap hit me (Ouch!!)  I remember seeing a long time ago a device that looked sort of like a shovel pan that was designed for dragging logs it had a ring and a chain that wrapped around the log you would set the end of the log into it and wrap the chain around it and pull from the ring, it kept the end of the log from digging in while pulling it.



I drag logs, trees, pipe and all kinds of things. All I do is put the chain on the end of the log and back my 4x4 ATV as close to the end of the log as possible. Then hook it to the ATV as high as possible. When you drag it like that it lifts the end off the ground. BE CARE FULL as if your log is to heavy you can up end the ATV with a high hook.
ask me how I know Dale


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys I apreaciate it.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

rick,

look at Logrite log arches. they are awesome. If you're on a budget make your own. No shortage of ways to do it. Easy too if you have any fab skills and a welder.

Also as I'm sure you know, be very careful dragging too quickly as Dale touched on, you can end up underneath your ATV if you hook too high. It'll flip that thing right on top of you if it hangs. Skidding with tractors has got some impatient loggers killed before.


----------

